# The Ghosts of Versailles = simply fascinating



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! This is a spectacular contemporary opera!
I have rarely spent 3 hours more glued to the screen.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to check it out--I've liked what Corigliano I've heard. What in particular was spectacular about it, if you care to elaborate? It's gotten rather mixed reviews in its history, right?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, the mixed reviews come from critics (I believe that the public generally liked it). Who cares about critics anyway? They are often folks who aren't as talented as the composer, and they often lack perspective. There are plenty of examples of spectacular operas that have survived the centuries but were poorly received by the critics at the time of the premiere. I believe that the initial poor reviews have been substituted by praise after a few years.

The plot is extremely interesting, there are several entertaining and fascinating scenes, and for any opera lovers, it is a blast as it makes references to other operas, and has an opera inside the opera. The historical plot mixed up with fictional characters is very effective - there's plenty of metalanguage, clever dialogues, inside jokes. It's very funny at times, and very touching at other times. It's very dynamic and varied, both in terms of pace/subplots, and in musical terms - with a mix of tonal and atonal music.

One of the main objections to it is this exact same variety; some people believe it lacks unity, etc. But I think it is a sort of allegory of opera in general, from the ancient to the modern times. Better proof, at one point one of the characters say: "this is just an opera." And he doesn't mean the opera inside the opera, he means The Ghosts of Versailles itself.

So it doesn't take itself too seriously but delivers good music and entertaining plot. A winner in my opinion.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, cool. Shall look into it. I was hoping we might have it in my school's music library, but alas--no. I'll just have to find it myself.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Well, cool. Shall look into it. I was hoping we might have it in my school's music library, but alas--no. I'll just have to find it myself.


Unfortunately the only commercial version comes as part of a large and expensive box set (the Levine box set). But you can rent if for six hours at MetPlayer for some five bucks.

This is the kind of opera that *must* be seen on DVD or streaming video as opposed to just listening to it on CD. The visual aspects are too important and it won't be as enjoyable on CD, so I recommend that if you don't want to buy the box set (I didn't) you watch it on MetPlayer. You can even watch it for free since MetPlayer allows you to have a 7-day free trial period.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Wow! This is a spectacular contemporary opera!
> I have rarely spent 3 hours more glued to the screen.


Interesting...........

Checked out MET Player, didn't know that this was Figaro part 3....... a sequel to Marriage of Figaro set in revolutionary France

Opera sung in english, understand why but wish it was french/italian 
Arias were sung straight with almost no ornament

Orchestral part was just average modern movie soundtrack stuff to me, nothing that is as inspired or integrates with vocals like Mozart or Rossini music, am I missing something 

Those are my reservations, but it was fun to watch with interesting fun production on stage, some nice visual touches. Young Renee Fleming was pretty good but Teresa Stratas was my center of attention, definitely worth watching.......but I probably won't spend $20 to buy a future DVD version


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Interesting...........
> 
> Checked out MET Player, didn't know that this was Figaro part 3....... a sequel to Marriage of Figaro set in revolutionary France
> 
> ...


Oh no, I wouldn't buy it either, I don't think I'd be watching it again even. It's a good show, but like you said, it's not Mozart or Rossini. If I were to buy it, it would be just to show to other people - friends, relatives - but the problem is that they wouldn't enjoy it as much since they wouldn't be likely to understand the cross-referrences and inside jokes. It's an opera for opera lovers. But there are many strong points, like you said and I said. I still think it's pretty spectacular as a matter of wild entertainment, but I said "good" music, didn't say outstanding music. One interesting aspect: young Renée was fatter and less attractive than mature Renée, don't you think? And yes, Teresa Strattas was great.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Oh no, I wouldn't buy it either, I don't think I'd be watching it again even. It's a good show, but like you said, it's not Mozart or Rossini. If I were to buy it, it would be just to show to other people - friends, relatives - but the problem is that they wouldn't enjoy it as much since they wouldn't be likely to understand the cross-referrences and inside jokes. It's an opera for opera lovers. But there are many strong points, like you said and I said. I still think it's pretty spectacular as a matter of wild entertainment, but I said "good" music, didn't say outstanding music. One interesting aspect: *young Renée was fatter and less attractive than mature Renée*, don't you think? And yes, Teresa Strattas was great.


Absolutely......

The older "cougar" Renee gets sexier as she ages


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it's very good - just falling short of true greatness. I'm not sure if it would make as strong an impression in a more modest production, but if this particular version ever becomes available for the right price I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I think it's very good - just falling short of true greatness. I'm not sure if it would make as strong an impression in a more modest production, but if this particular version ever becomes available for the right price I'd definitely buy it.


Hm... does the young Renée have anything to do with it?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Hm... does the young Renée have to do anything with it?


No point in denying it.


----------

